# Soundiron Temple Drums: Demo of ALL the patches



## juliandoe (Jan 25, 2022)

Hello everybody,
I've made a video testing the Temple Drums by Soundiron. If you have enough credits you can get this library for $35 on Audio Plugin Deals.
I hope this is helpful
Julian


----------



## Robert_G (Jan 26, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> If you have enough credits you can get this library for $35 on Audio Plugin Deals.


Funny that Soundiron just fixed this now. I just checked APD and all the Soundiron 'base prices' have been adjusted. They were super cheap for over 2 years.

I got the Temple Drums for $19 (base price) with my points a few months ago. Now the base price is $35. The multipack with MARS Choir had a base price of $99 for over 2 years as well. Now the base price $299.

This must have been an oversight (more than a 2 year oversight) by Soundiron as they almost never discount anything for more than 40% off.

BTW, I love Temple Drums....super cool library.


----------



## juliandoe (Jan 26, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> This must have been an oversight (more than a 2 year oversight) by Soundiron as they almost never discount anything for more than 40% off.
> 
> BTW, I love Temple Drums....super cool library.


oh, I didn't know that. $35 is a great price considering the quality and number of patches!


----------



## Robert_G (Jan 26, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> oh, I didn't know that. $35 is a great price considering the quality and number of patches!


$35 is a good price. $19 is even better....but you won't see that again.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 26, 2022)

Sounds great.


----------



## Vladinemir (Nov 1, 2022)

I got Temple drums together with SAGA. Edge detected a coupon for cart value greater than $80 and it worked. Paid $69 for both. I don't know if this was just discount for new customers. The deal ended but it looks like base price offers are regular, so this migh be useful to someone.


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 1, 2022)

Love this library.


----------

